

How To Talk to Investors About Your Competitors - skrish
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/12/26/talking-to-a-vc-about-your-competitors/?awesm=bothsid.es_BqX&utm_content=tweet_button-vertical&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=direct-bothsid.es

======
nitrogen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2041512>

